
How We Made Flash Gordon – By Brian Blessed and Mike Hodges - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/aug/17/how-we-made-flash-gordon-brian-blessed-mike-hodges-vultan
======
kanobo
I want to know why and how Queen agreed to do the music and the story of how
the theme song was created. Would be super interested to hear that oral
history.

